

What are the most popular news links today? Interesting approach. - moondistance
http://mostpop.com/

======
moondistance
I really like the planned features (<http://mostpop.com/idea/>):

-link recommendations and anti-recommendations (things you likely wouldn't have seen, but lots of other people have read)

-a map of the Internet showing clusters of news sites that are frequented by the same groups of people

-make the web page visitation data available to everyone (anonymized, of course)

